# Grafik am Fuß der Seite anzeigen?



## Mc Bastard (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich bin noch total neu im Bereich html und hab immer nur mit Templates gearbeitet, nun will mal selbst eine Seite erstellen und schon hab ich das erste Problem. Ich möchte, dass eine Grafik immer am Fuß der Seite angezeigt wird ohne Rand und die Grafik soll auch unabhängig von der Fenstergröße immer am Fuß beleiben.

Wie bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juli 2005)

Auf A List Apart ist zu diesem Thema ein passender Artikel mit dem Titel „Exploring Footers“ erschienen. In einem der Beispiele wird eine Lösung für dein Problem beschrieben.


----------



## Mc Bastard (16. Juli 2005)

Wenn ich nen "footer" nehme dann habe ich immer einen rand unter der Grafik. Ich möchte gern das die Grafik ganz unten von der Seite ist.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juli 2005)

Nun, dann solltest du erst einmal detaillierter erläutern, was du unter „Grafik ohne Rand“ und „Fuß der Seite“ bzw. „ganz unten von der Seite“ verstehst.


----------



## Mc Bastard (16. Juli 2005)

Ich wollte gern ein Menü erstellen das wie die Windows Startleiste aufgebaut ist. Und im Moment habe ich immer noch einen Rand unter der Menüleiste.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juli 2005)

Der „Rand“ lässt sich möglicherweise durch folgende Deklaration entfernen:
	
	
	



```
body {
	margin:			0;
	padding:		0;
}
```


----------



## Mc Bastard (16. Juli 2005)

Hab jetzt mal den Code kopiert. Im moment sitzt die Grafik ganz oben auf der Seite. Jetzt möchte ich die Leiste nur nach ganz unten.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="das.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
function opener0() { 
var win;
win=window.open('','','scrollbars=no,width=800,height=700');
win.moveTo(screen.width/2-340,screen.height/2-300); }
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<body bgcolor="#0066CC" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" margin="0" padding="0">
  <img src="starleiste.jpg" width="100%" height="50"><br>

</body>
</html>


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juli 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder die Grafik wird als …
Hintergrundgrafik dargestellt, beispielsweise im body-Element: background:url(starleiste.jpg) repeat-x 0 100%
normale Grafik eingefügt und mit CSS positioniert, beispielsweise mit folgenden Deklarationen: body { position:relative; } #_<Identifizierer-des-Grafikelements>_ { position:absolute; bottom:0; }


----------



## Mc Bastard (16. Juli 2005)

Hab es mit Css positioniert. Hat geklappt!!
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

